# Joker: Jared Leto war verärgert über Solo-Film mit Joaquin Phoenix



## Icetii (11. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Joker: Jared Leto war verärgert über Solo-Film mit Joaquin Phoenix* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Joker: Jared Leto war verärgert über Solo-Film mit Joaquin Phoenix*


----------



## qD3m0Np (11. Oktober 2019)

Öhm... Über den neuen Suicide Squad ist schon eine Menge an Cast bekannt. Wurde bereits offiziell bekanntgegeben. 

https://m.media-amazon.com/images/M/MV5BOTM5N2U1NDMtMDgzYS00NThiLTgzMjktNzNhODYzYWJiYTdhXkEyXkFqcGdeQXVyNDYwMTkwNTI@._V1_SY1000_CR0,0,799,1000_AL_.jpg

Auch zu finden bei IMDb. 

Zum Thema selbst - soll er halt verärgert sein und weinen. Ich fand seine Joker-Interpretation absolut schlecht. Er hat zurecht keinen Film bekommen. Und hoffentlich wird er auch nie wieder als Joker zu sehen sein.


----------



## GoldenGamerXL (11. Oktober 2019)

Liegt wohl einfach daran das Leto's Joker einfach nicht überzeugt hat und die Community zu sehr gespalten hat. Ich denke sie wollen ihn nun fallen lassen und ihn (mal wieder ) rebooten.
Suicide Squad war ja auch nen flop für mich ...klar am Box Office war er noch akzeptable, doch in den Kritiken und der allgemeinen Wahrnehmung kam er nicht so gut an. Die beste Leistung vollbrachte hier klar Margot Robbie aber die wurde ja auch mit einem neuen Film " belohnt". Will Smith war auch blass und trotz dessen das die Geschichte mit seiner Tochter drübergelegt wurde, um ihm mehr tiefe zu verleihen,hat es meiner Meinung nach das gegenteil bewirkt. Aber Letos Joker hat MIR auch echt nicht gefallen. Ich lasse mich ja gerne auf Experimente ein aber ein leicht verrückter Gangsterboss Joker, war echt nicht meins. Klar bekam er auch nicht viel Screentime aber trotzdem....mir kam es auch so vor als ob er eigentlich nur dafür vorgesehen war Harley Quinn tiefe zu geben und nicht selbst im Rampenlicht zu stehen. Es reichte wohl alles nicht um den Joker erfolgreich "anzuteasern" was einen solo film mit ihm wohl zu nichte gemacht hat.

Also wenn man sich zu einem Reboot des Jokers entscheidet ist Leto wohl einfach raus...damit muss er Leben.


----------



## Cobar (11. Oktober 2019)

Könnte daran liegen, dass dieser Möchtegern Bling Bling Joker der mit Abstand schlechteste Joker bisher war.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass wir diesen Joker nie wieder ertragen müssen, zumal ich ihn in Suicide Squad sowieso komplett überflüssig fand.


----------



## SpieleKing (11. Oktober 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Könnte daran liegen, dass dieser Möchtegern Bling Bling Joker der mit Abstand schlechteste Joker bisher war.
> Ich hoffe sehr, dass wir diesen Joker nie wieder ertragen müssen, zumal ich ihn in Suicide Squad sowieso komplett überflüssig fand.



Also ich fand ihn geil =D


----------



## Turalyon (11. Oktober 2019)

Für mich war der Suicide Squad Joker irgendwie zuviel Ace Ventura von der Gestik und Mimik her ^^


----------



## Banana-OG (11. Oktober 2019)

Jared Leto IST EIN WITZ! Passt irgendwie, oder? LoL
Er sollte besser Sänger bleiben.


----------



## Robertius (11. Oktober 2019)

Und Robertius war verärgert über Suicide Squad mit Jared Leto.


----------



## solidus246 (11. Oktober 2019)

Leto ist ein Klasse Schauspieler, aber eben kein guter Joker.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich fand Letos Joker schon in Ordnung. War halt was anderes. Aber er war halt nicht so gut, wie andere Joker in anderen Filmen. 

Möglicherweise hätte man ihm auch einfach mehr Screentime und mehr Story im Film geben sollen. Mehr gruselige Witze, mehr...Joker halt.  Der Ansatz war ja okay.


----------



## Celerex (11. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich fand Letos Joker schon in Ordnung. War halt was anderes. Aber er war halt nicht so gut, wie andere Joker in anderen Filmen.
> 
> Möglicherweise hätte man ihm auch einfach mehr Screentime und mehr Story im Film geben sollen. Mehr gruselige Witze, mehr...Joker halt.  Der Ansatz war ja okay.



Angeblich hatte er auch in der Ur-Version viel mehr Screentime, die allerdings in der finalen Fassung herausgeschnitten wurde, worüber sich Leto ja auch aufgeregt hat. 
Ich fand seinen Joker auch in Ordnung, zumal es ja sowieso eher an der Charakterzeichnung, als an seiner schauspielerischen Darbietung lag, dass er nicht all zu gut angekommen ist. 
Harley Quinn hingegen fand ich wirklich großartig. Freue mich sehr auf Birds of Prey.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2019)

Dafür, dass manche ihn in Suicide Quad wegen "bling bling" usw. doof fanden, kann er an sich nix. Das ist halt der Stil des Filmes per se gewesen, der war ja insgesamt eher bunt und abgefahren - an sich war die Truppe ja ehrlich gesagt eine Art Böse Punker-Gang   Ich fand den Film ganz gut, zumindest alles andere als eine Enttäuschung. 

Ich bin auch allgemein weit entfernt von den Pappnasen, die eine bestimmte Vorstellung für einen Superhelden oder Bösewicht im Kopf haben und sofort Zeter und Mordio schreien, wenn man deren Wünsche nicht 1:1 erfüllt. Ich nehme Filme immer so wahr, als gäbe es noch keine Vorlage. Das erspart einem den hohen Blutdruck...   Ich fand zB manch einen Charakter in anderen Batman&co-Filmen scheiße - aber nicht, weil er nicht meiner Vorstellung entsprach, sondern weil ich den einfach nur doof fand.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Oktober 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Angeblich hatte er auch in der Ur-Version viel mehr Screentime, die allerdings in der finalen Fassung herausgeschnitten wurde, worüber sich Leto ja auch aufgeregt hat.
> Ich fand seinen Joker auch in Ordnung, zumal es ja sowieso eher an der Charakterzeichnung, als an seiner schauspielerischen Darbietung lag, dass er nicht all zu gut angekommen ist.
> Harley Quinn hingegen fand ich wirklich großartig. Freue mich sehr auf Birds of Prey.


Die Leute haben halt einen Heath Ledger 2.0 erwartet. Dass man da nur enttäuscht sein kann, ist ja klar.


----------



## Lucatus (12. Oktober 2019)

Jared Leto war auch einfach ein verdammt schlechter Joker der kam rüber wie so n Typ aus nen Hip hop video


----------



## Phone (12. Oktober 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> Jared Leto war auch einfach ein verdammt schlechter Joker der kam rüber wie so n Typ aus nen Hip hop video



Er kann nur das Spielen was ihm vorgegeben wird...Wenig Zeit auf der LW verhindert das aufzeigen von Potenzial.
Ja... ich fand die Spange "Grill(z)" genannt auch drüber.
Viele sagen das er so hätte aussehen soll wie auf dem Bild und dann hätte es wohl geklappt...
https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aL0jBoW_700bwp.webp

Problem hier, das er dann immer noch das gleiche spielen muss.
Das ganze war einfach zu drüber , zu kurz und zu "unrealistisch"


----------

